# 622 -> FSNSW problem



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

OK, I ran into this a week ago and now I have some more data.

Here's the scenario from last week: there was a ball game on FSNSW or the ALT (can't remember), and I came home while it was still on and tried to play it from the beginning. This was recorded from a DishPass timer, and the timer starts 1 minute early and runs 60 minutes late by default. So when I hit "Start Over" I got the dish logo screen with background music as usual for about a minute, and then when the game would normally have started, it immediately skipped to 3+ hours later in the program, when it had the dish logo and music again. I know the game was on and recording because I was watching it live for a few minutes before starting over (it was late in the 4th quarter, almost over, and was over by the time I tried to start watching it again). So that was unrecoverable.

Now, fast forward to last night. Again FSN-SW Alt channel, and the Spurs game was on and playing when I came home. This time it was early in the 1st. So I did the same thing. DVR-DVR, pick the recording (in progress), hit "Start Over", and what do you know? I get 1 minute of the dish logo screen & music and then as soon as the game SHOULD have started, it acts like it's over! Of course, it's ON and when I look at it in the guide, it says it's recording. I can switch to the channel, it says "Rec" with the red dot. But it won't play back from the buffer.

it's obvious that something is screwed up when it switches from the dish logo screen to the actual game.

So I proceeded to try and stop the recorder and re-start the recording (manually). It then asked me something about stopping the recorder while recording a "Locked Event" and I had to confirm (?). I confirmed it and then started the recorder. I figured it would not play at all, but it actually played just fine from that point forward.

It's kind of a moot point for me since this was the last game on FSN-SW for the season for me, so I am not really in urgent need of fixing it. But I would like to get to the bottom of this problem so that I can avoid it for other timers in the future.

So it appears that when recording on FSN-SW ALT channel (446?), if the recorder starts while the Dish logo is on there and the music, then it ONLY records the portion with the dish logo and music and skips over the actual game. My theory is maybe if I started it 1 minute late (which I can't), after the dish logo /music clears, it would record.

I think what is happening is a guide data problem... like, the actual event is not in the timer, just the pre/post roll. ???

Anyone have any clues about this?

Thankfully the next game is on ESPN (HD) and then ABC (HD), then the playoffs on TNT, ESPN and ABC (all HD!). No more of the FSN-SW "LD" (low definition) crapovision Spurs games.

It continues to confuse me as to why the FSN-SW game broadcast looks so terrible, but the commercials on those broadcasts look good! Why would the ball game look so bad, and the commercials look so good? Dunno!


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> It continues to confuse me as to why the FSN-SW game broadcast looks so terrible, but the commercials on those broadcasts look good! Why would the ball game look so bad, and the commercials look so good? Dunno!


I'm with ya. There's bad PQ then there's *BAD* PQ. When I watched a little of the Astros on the alt-channel, it was horrible!


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

dclaryjr said:


> I'm with ya. There's bad PQ then there's *BAD* PQ. When I watched a little of the Astros on the alt-channel, it was horrible!


Got to be fair and follow-up my own post. I'm getting a Ranger game on 416 right now and the picture looks fine for SD--nothing like the lousy picture I had on the alternate channel before.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

This is a known bug..I have the same weirdness with Prime Ticket. Dish says it will be fixed with the software update 4.03


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

Great! Now if they'd release 4.03, then I'd be in business.


----------

